# Picture for Bettacrab



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I've drawn Bastille for Bettacrab, as she requested a long time ago


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

i love the color! wow!


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Very nice job


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

kjg1029 said:


> i love the color! wow!


Thank you!



starlight910 said:


> Very nice job



Thanks!


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks inlovenit


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Luna


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Omg I love it


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Ice


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow (I'm betta ran) I love how they turned out


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow! You are very talented!! Can you draw Bubbles?:-D Thanks a lot!


----------

